# ISP blocking domain?



## watchintv (May 27, 2005)

Hey, had a quick question I wanted to ask and see if anybody else has experienced a problem like this.

I have had this one domain name for a little over a year, just recently I started getting 404 errors when ever I visited it. 

I was in the middle of switching name servers and hosts so things were a bit hectic so I thought maybe they just hadn't propagated through the inter-web yet. 

So I waited and waited and they never changed. I waited almost two days. 

Its not the hosting because I changed the name servers to Godaddys parked name servers.

While I was a bit confused on the situation I decided to do one last thing before I called Godaddy and my ISP, I used a proxy to view my site.

Well, low and behold, I was able to view my site through the proxy.

Now at this point I'm thinking to myself, "what the hell?" I mean, is my ISP actually block my one domain name? Can they do that? Or I am I completely wrong and is it something else to blame? 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

It could be your ISP's DSN caching the naming record for an overly long period of time. 

I know we moved a mail server and supposedly when we did the TTL was ~1day. 2 weeks later we were still having ppl calling and complaining about bounced emails and unable to access thier emails. 

Check to see what it says. If you ahve access to a unix box run dig -all "yourdomain"


----------



## watchintv (May 27, 2005)

Now the site is working. I dont trust it though becuase yesterday while I was refreshing the site periodically to see if the 404 had gone away, I was able to view my site, but then a second later It went back to a 404 error. Ill wait it out a bit longer and see if it stays.

Thanks for your reply dave.


----------



## watchintv (May 27, 2005)

Now, after I saw that it was working, I uploaded all of my files again and it reverts back to a 404, but not when I use a proxy. Think I should call my ISP, godaddy, or hosting or all of them?


----------



## watchintv (May 27, 2005)

It seems that when ever I edit or transfer a file(s), it goes to 404 for along time. Yet, I can view the changes through a proxy instantly. This really sucks.

edit

Well, now I just realized it showed the changes about 5 minutes later. Still though, it never used to do that. It would always do it instantly.

edit

now it seems to be showing any changes instantly, maybe it was just a fluke or something. Ill wait a bit and if everything is cool Ill mark solved.

edit

I spoke to soon, now the whole site is down, again. Yet I ofcourse can still view it in a proxy site fine. Oh, and I just realized that they are not 404 errors, they just say this:

Not Found
The requested URL / was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## LeeUK (Feb 6, 2007)

I also have this problem.

I run a website and changed nameservers to a new server and now alot of the members are getting the old server still.

This has been about a week now.

Is there anything i can tell the members to do in order for them to get onto the website again?

How long does it for ISP to update there DNS?


----------



## watchintv (May 27, 2005)

My site finally started working without any problems after about 3 days. It was kind of strange though because I have changed my name servers plenty of times before and it was always within 20-30 minutes. I guess it taking 3 days was sort of payback. 

The only advice I guess would be to call your ISP and ask when they plan on updating.


----------



## smokeyd (Oct 15, 2007)

i have had the same problem for over 48 hours now.. all of my .com domains have had problems since i changed the ip of the nameservers. they can bee seen in some locations but not others i.e. worldwidefeatures.com etc. how long did it take before the sites were back up and running please?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

DNS propogation can take a while, sometimes, as different DNS servers have different caching configurations. I use Comcast for Internet access at home and it can take 2-3 days for their DNS cache to be refreshed. Contacting your ISP to find out about their DNS caching or asking them to force a refresh of their DNS cache might help.

Peace...


----------

